

Ask YC: What tool do you use to crawl and spell check your entire website? - brandong

What tool do you use to crawl and spell check your entire website?
======
jrockway
If I were doing this, I would write a quick Perl script that uses Gungho for
crawling your site, HTML::TreeBuilder for extracting the text, and
Text::Aspell for spell-checking the page.

But, I probably wouldn't do this, because spell checking is irrelevant. It
won't tell you if your prose makes sense, it won't tell you if you've used the
wrong words, and it won't tell you if the content is out of date. It's best to
go through your site and see if it all makes sense. Only a human can do that.

~~~
albertcardona
I consider a spell checker obvious, a commodity. Even simple notepad apps like
TextEdit.app or gedit have it.

What I'd like is an integrated grammar checker.

------
adrianwaj
<http://www.httrack.com/> \- it won't let you spell check. For that, you'd
need another app. Something about writing your own Python spelling app here:
<http://www.norvig.com/spell-correct.html> \- good luck.

------
brianlash
It was in closed beta as recently as May, but I've heard promising things
about Spellr.us. TextTrust too.

